# Beets-y-code



## paul and jennie (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi any stopped in main car park after new signs gone up


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 17, 2020)

Angle grinder.


----------



## Nigel L (Jul 17, 2020)

No, but I wouldn’t be staying over with such a sign in place.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 17, 2020)

It’s a bit ironic that it says to support local businesses which is now unlikely to happen due to the sign. Plenty of other places to support local businesses.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jul 17, 2020)

Why would you?


----------



## paul and jennie (Jul 17, 2020)

Out of the 3 car parks the 2 on left not got that sign at the pay machine but the big one on the right has


----------



## mickymost (Jul 17, 2020)

Give it a wide berth yes berth not birth i/e dont bother,go where one feels welcome f"" em


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 17, 2020)

Its bad enough when a parking sign tells you alone to basically take a hike, whilst welcoming everyone else.
But when that sign tells you were you should go instead, to support the very people who have just told you to take a hike, that really takes the biscuit.
Hopefully one day idiots like this won’t be able to victimise one section of the population anymore. I only hope that I will be around to see that day, wether or not I am still able to drive.

I would now like to finish this post by returning the compliment to those idiots who put up the sign.

GO TAKE A HIKE.


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 17, 2020)

Well their is a very expensive campsite across the road


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 17, 2020)

The last time we were there we pulled into the car park late afternoon, went to a local restaurant for the evening, in the morning we had breakfast in the village, then had a walk around, then spent more money in local shops, then left late morning.
So all we did was spent the night with a few other motorhomes in what would have been an empty carpark and spent money in a number of local businesses.
I didn’t  realise what we did would upset the locals


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 17, 2020)

Contact the people who put the sign up and or the council putting fort your non requirement of a camp site and monies you may now not be spending,beer food fuel etc.


----------



## runnach (Jul 17, 2020)

Spending money is irrelevant to the argument apparently


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 17, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Contact the people who put the sign up and or the council putting fort your non requirement of a camp site and monies you may now not be spending,beer food fuel etc.



Trev I would not waste my time with incompetent petty minded people like this.
Let their carpark remain empty after midnight every night, not earning them a penny.
They have neither the intelligence or the foresight to realise that a few motorhomes could have paid till 8 the next morning.
A quantum leap would be lets see what else we can do them for with waste and water if possible.
But when your mind is closed, tainted by the media and your own ignorance, thats simply a step to far.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 17, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Its bad enough when a parking sign tells you alone to basically take a hike, whilst welcoming everyone else.
> But when that sign tells you were you should go instead, to support the very people who have just told you to take a hike, that really takes the biscuit.
> Hopefully one day idiots like this won’t be able to victimise one section of the population anymore. I only hope that I will be around to see that day, wether or not I am still able to drive.
> 
> ...


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 17, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> Well their is a very expensive campsite across the road


What a surprise. I take it the sign is official.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 17, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Don't hold your breath.



No Sam that’s bad for you.
And that way I won’t live long enough to witness better days for our kids in motorhomes.


----------



## mickymost (Jul 18, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> Well their is a very expensive campsite across the road




And?


----------



## mickymost (Jul 18, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Trev I would not waste my time with incompetent petty minded people like this.
> Let their carpark remain empty after midnight every night, not earning them a penny.
> They have neither the intelligence or the foresight to realise that a few motorhomes could have paid till 8 the next morning.
> A quantum leap would be lets see what else we can do them for with waste and water if possible.
> But when your mind is closed, tainted by the media and your own ignorance, thats simply a step to far.




And the knock on effect to the local shops and businesses who will also lose out.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 18, 2020)

mickymost said:


> And the knock on effect to the local shops and businesses who will also lose out.



When discussing incompetence and lack of foresight, I tend to do what they do miss that part out Micky. It’s abundantly clear Micky that you had NOUT to do with putting up that idiotic sign.


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 18, 2020)

mickymost said:


> And?


 why use a car park when you can use a very expensive  campsite


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 18, 2020)

The main campsite in Betws-Y-Coed, from £28 per night ( C&CC member price )









						Betws-y-Coed - Riverside Touring Park - The Camping and Caravanning Club
					






					www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 18, 2020)

I suppose campsites are ok if you need the facilities that they provide and that you plan your holidays ahead,
Fortunately for us we don’t need the facilities, and make our holidays up on a daily basis or even hourly basis, when we visited Betws y coed,  like at a lot of places we visit we just stumbled upon it.
It’s about time these local councils realised that banning us from car parks doesn’t send us to the local campsite, but just keeps us away from the town, which means  other businesses to lose out


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 18, 2020)

helen262 said:


> I suppose campsites are ok if you need the facilities that they provide and that you plan your holidays ahead,
> Fortunately for us we don’t need the facilities, and make our holidays up on a daily basis or even hourly basis, when we visited Betws y coed,  like at a lot of places we visit we just stumbled upon it.
> It’s about time these local councils realised that banning us from car parks doesn’t send us to the local campsite, but just keeps us away from the town, which means  other businesses to lose out



Most importantly Helen. When I handed over £12,000 in vat when buying my van, I was not aware that I had agreed to support anyone, let alone people who seek to treat me like some kind of problem to be dealt with. It’s up to you and I where we stay, not some local Welsh council, or anyone else who seeks to impose campsites on us.


----------



## mickymost (Jul 18, 2020)

helen262 said:


> I suppose campsites are ok if you need the facilities that they provide and that you plan your holidays ahead,
> Fortunately for us we don’t need the facilities, and make our holidays up on a daily basis or even hourly basis, when we visited Betws y coed,  like at a lot of places we visit we just stumbled upon it.
> It’s about time these local councils realised that banning us from car parks doesn’t send us to the local campsite, but just keeps us away from the town, which means  other businesses to lose out




It seems Councils Cant or wont accept that we wont use a campsite.A piece of expensive grass for a night.Most of us I would think make our holidays up as we go along changing our mind at the last minute.People towing caravans (silly them but each to their own)dont have a lot of choice so have to preplan.A motorhome/campervan gives one more freedom of choice.THATS WHY we buy them.


----------



## mickymost (Jul 18, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Most importantly Helen. When I handed over £12,000 in vat when buying my van, I was not aware that I had agreed to support anyone, let alone people who seek to treat me like some kind of problem to be dealt with. It’s up to you and I where we stay, not some local Welsh council, or anyone else who seeks to impose campsites on us.




Fisherman is your Motorhome cast in Gold?  £12000 in Vat greedy government!Bet you could have used that 12k to buy some great add ons.


----------



## korky (Jul 18, 2020)

Beets-y-Code. Is that a secret signal you give to other beetroot lovers in a car park in the dead of night,indicating your interest in a clandestine meeting to discuss and indulge in beetroot related activity?


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 18, 2020)

I thinks we have to accept that councils don't give a toss about our money


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 18, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> I thinks we have to accept that councils don't give a toss about our money


Or the profits of local businesses, they all seem to be very short sighted


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 18, 2020)

The site probably belongs to a councillor, it seems to be that way, after the welcome we will likely get from Wales  after the near past and the attitude We  will not go there for a long time , same with '**** off sign at Bodmin from the friendly natives recently.
Bet the local doggers do not pay to use it at night.


----------



## mickymost (Jul 18, 2020)

helen262 said:


> Or the profits of local businesses, they all seem to be very short sighted




It seems to be true that most Councils have a Councillor who he /she has many fingers in many pies i/e owns local Campsites and that is why they dont welcome Motorhomes Campervans to free park or overnight in their Car Parks.They think by putting up banning signs (some signs hold no water) that Motorhome owners will be forced into their Campsites.They are not concerned with other businesses but their own.


----------

